# Pergunta ao Fórum – Quando e quem começou



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

so eles é k podem explicar :dunno:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

e depois eu! :nocrook: :lol: 
antes de mim havia mais algum forumer de coimbra já registado? (tipo aka ou o ordep :dunno: )


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Que me lembre não..


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Eu apareci pouco depois do Dani_pt!


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Também havia o Odivelense...


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

doria said:


> e então o que aconteceu aos outros que deixaram de cá vir? alguém sabe?


o pessoal vai-se fartando...


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

JohnnyMass said:


> o pessoal vai-se fartando...


Pois é, inicialmente acontece a chamada tesão do mijo, depois com o passar do tempo a mesma vai desvanecendo… é como tudo na vida! :lol:


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Pelha said:


> Pois é, inicialmente acontece a chamada tesão do mijo, depois com o passar do tempo a mesma vai desvanecendo… é como tudo na vida! :lol:


Temos que recomendar Viagra SSC para eles....isso retoma a potencia e o apetite dos tempos antigos :lol:


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Phobos said:


> Temos que recomendar Viagra SSC para eles....isso retoma a potencia e o apetite dos tempos antigos :lol:



viagra no SSC só se forem vários projectos imponentes a serem propostos e construídos. Como no forum tuga as "novidades" nesse sector são quase nulas a potência vai-se desvanecendo.


----------



## doria (Feb 27, 2006)

JohnnyMass said:


> o pessoal vai-se fartando...


é normal! vocês são uma seca  isto só começou a melhorar qd entrei cá eu e mais uns bacanos :banana:


----------



## Karsh (Jun 13, 2005)

A entrada do Daniel_Portugal é que marcou a diferença, já tinhamos o Filipe_Golias do Porto mas ele não tinha bairrismo nenhum e o herrmando naquela altura não participava muito. Desde então o fórum tuga tem sido bem mais animado


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


:applause::applause: aos antigos!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

o que andaste a desenterrar :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

já há quase 3 anos e meio que ando por aqui a postar!:lol: parece que foi ontem que comecei com um post sobre a estação de Braga!:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Eu vim para aqui porque andava a procurar a altura da Torre do Lidador, há quase 3 anos!! :lol: e já bou com kuase 20mil posts... dâ-se!

Karsh só agora a que vi isso. Por acaso o filipe golias era muito "ténue"... passou por toda a fase em que as guerras porto-lisboa dominavam o forum... e cansou-se dos bitaits e conversas do costume.. bazando algum tempo depois :lol: ainda cheguei a ir ao cinema com ele LOL. (mais o johnny mass e o mister capri... fomos ver o código d'avintes ao arrábida :lol: , e o filipe achou piada ao facto de eu ser irrequieto na cadeira do cinema... :lol: )


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL
ai és irrequieto na cadeira do cinema? 

hmmm nunca reparei xD :hilarious:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ :hilarious ahahahahaha

foram irrequietamentos diferentes okay?


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

Daniel, há comentários lá cima que acho nao devias ter dito aqui no forum... a sério...


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Pelha said:


> Pois é, inicialmente acontece a chamada tesão do mijo, depois com o passar do tempo a mesma vai desvanecendo… é como tudo na vida! :lol:


Retiro o que disse.. afinal existe uma coisa que não se desvanece com o tempo.. o amor! :lovethem:


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

pelha, queres que te mande um video do youtube com uma daquelas músicas românticas???? looool


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Portvscalem said:


> pelha, queres que te mande um video do youtube com uma daquelas músicas românticas???? looool


Daquelas que eu digo que me fazem lembrar as bandas sonoras do harry potter ou das crónicas de nárnia, ou ainda mais rebuscado do eduardo mãos de tesoura? :lol:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Entao a onde eu fico.... :lol: estou nu ultimo lugar para voces :lol: ninguem nao quer saver de nada sou misterioso :lol: e assim vive la france :lol:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Como é que ouviram falar disto?
Eu foi graças aos links do Daniel no forumcoimbra.com
Comecei a cuscar os links sobre Coimbra até que me registei... acho que o primeiro post meu foi sobre Viseu, Zé Cid e mais não sei o quê... 

A secção tuga também ficou mundialmente famosa graças à Samantha. :lol:


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Vim aqui dar num glorioso dia de Abril de 2006, quando pesquisava no google sobre a ilha artificial de Vale do Lobo. Na altura já frequentava o simtropolis entre outros forums do género, e não achei grande piada ao forum português  Pouco depois voltei a dar com o site, e andava só nas secções internacionais, foi por aqui que tomei conhecimento de projectos como o Burj Dubai, que ainda estava numa fase muito primitiva.
Depois, num acto inspirado, decidi entrar no forum tuga, e acabei por inscrever-me para comentar qualquer coisa acerca do novo casino de Lisboa, e postar uma foto do banco de Portugal em Faro, no thread dos bancos. Nunca achei que fosse predurar muito a minha estada aqui, mas o que é certo é que já lá vão mais de 2 anos! :cheers:


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

^^ Só de pensar que já ando aqui á mais tempo que a maioria da canalha tuga toda ... hno:

e nem lia nada do forum português ... aliás ... antesde 2005 andava com um nick "emprestado" e só lia os foruns sobre japão e arranhaceus ... (e não ... não sou _"o outro"_ lá de albufeira ou o catano) :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

entao eras quem :lol:


----------



## thoga31 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Uma questão de organização de ideias *

Eu já estive a ler este thread todo, mas a história do SSC Português acabou por estar confusa, e eu perdi-me :nuts:

Gostaria de saber toda a história do Fórum Português do SSC.
Queria meter um artigo novo na Wikipédia, intitulado (talvez) de *SkyscraperCity: Fórum Português*, a relatar a história do SSC, os memros existentes, o tipo de artigos apreciados e falados, entre outros aspectos...
Sou membro activo da Wikipédia há 3 anos. Já tenho alguma experiência lá: eu remodelei, há cerca de 1 ano, o artigo de Matemática quase por completo, aumentei o de Escalhão, remodelei o das Funções e tenho estes todos, e mais o de Rio Maior e outros, em Vigilância Permanente. Vou lá mais ou menos, quando posso, uma vez por semana.

Podem-me ajudar a criar este artigo, contado-me de forma organizada a história do SSC Português?


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Sabiam que o SSC nasceu no dia 11 de Setembro? Coincidências?... ou talvez não.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

e no dia 11 de Setembro foi tb a data em que William Wallace derrotou os ingleses, obtendo julgo que a independência..


mas não só por coisas boas este dia é lembrado.. foi tb no dia 11 de Setembro que o município da Amadora foi criado.. Coincidências?... ou talvez não..  :lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

daniel322 said:


> e no dia 11 de Setembro foi tb a data em que William Wallace derrotou os ingleses, obtendo julgo que a independência..
> 
> 
> mas não só por coisas boas este dia é lembrado.. foi tb no dia 11 de Setembro que o município da Amadora foi criado.. Coincidências?... ou talvez não..  :lol:


Sim, mas para um site/fórum em que o assunto central é os arranha-céus nascer no dia mais trágico da história dos mesmos.. tem muito que se lhe diga.

O SSC é controlado pelos répteis arianos.. nova ordem mundial skyscraperliana! :happy:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:lol: o múnicipio da Amadora .... enganaram-se no país.. deviam ter mandado os aviões contra a amadora :lol:


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

alguem me pode explicar como era o fórum português antigamente.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

"Antigamente" quanto?


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

2 anos. se souberem ainda mais antigo melhor!


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

daniel322 said:


> e depois eu! :nocrook: :lol:
> antes de mim havia mais algum forumer de coimbra já registado? (tipo aka ou o ordep :dunno: )


Sou mais velho, mas esgotei-me logo. :sleepy:

É que ainda tou à espera dos 4-0...


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Figueirense said:


> 2 anos. se souberem ainda mais antigo melhor!


Há dois... Há dois anos...

Esqueci-me.

Mas era tudo misturado, sem qualquer separação regional. Depois havia o café e tal, não era?


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

café e fórum? imagino...


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Tenho a impressão que nessa altura o pessoal ia ver mais os projectos e fotos de cidades fora da sua zona do que agora.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

o que queres dizer com isso?


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Once upon a time..*

..existia um fórum onde todos os tópicos de projectos andavam ao molho num único sub-fórum.. os tópicos de fotos estavam na página principal.. onde apenas havia os stickys para Lisboa, Porto e Coimbra.. tudo o que era estradas, aeroportos, metros, comboios, etc ia para o Transportes & Infraestruturas.. inalterado ficou o Café (salvo seja, não existia o Majestic) e o Além-Fronteiras.. o Urban Photo Contest não me lembro..

e nunca havia guerras (aldrabão)

enfim, para matar saudades.. -> Clica-me, vai


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Aka said:


> É que ainda tou à espera dos 4-0...


experimenta no Football Manager.. :lol:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

daniel322 said:


> ..existia um fórum onde todos os tópicos de projectos andavam ao molho num único sub-fórum.. os tópicos de fotos estavam na página principal.. onde apenas havia os stickys para Lisboa, Porto e Coimbra.. tudo o que era estradas, aeroportos, metros, comboios, etc ia para o Transportes & Infraestruturas.. inalterado ficou o Café (salvo seja, não existia o Majestic) e o Além-Fronteiras.. o Urban Photo Contest não me lembro..
> 
> e nunca havia guerras (aldrabão)
> 
> enfim, para matar saudades.. -> Clica-me, vai


Eu ainda sou desse tempo ...ou melhor, nesse tempo já visitava...


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Figueirense said:


> o que queres dizer com isso?


Quando era tudo ao molhe as pessoas acabavam por "visitar" mais as coisas do vizinho.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

daniel322 said:


> enfim, para matar saudades.. -> Clica-me, vai


Olha que eu tenho a ideia do fórum ser ainda mais primário quando nos registámos.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

sim é provável.. mas essa é a imagem mais antiga que tenho..


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Aka said:


> Quando era tudo ao molhe as pessoas acabavam por "visitar" mais as coisas do vizinho.


pois... raramente vou aos fóruns regionais dos PC e das FU.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Aka said:


> Olha que eu tenho a ideia do fórum ser ainda mais primário quando nos registámos.


só se não havia o TI ou o AF. o PC é mais antigo, como mostra aqui: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=194169


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Quando em entrei em 2004 só havia forum e Café. E a parte mais gira é que dentro do café ainda havia um thread antigo chamado "o Café". Ou seja, o Café antes de ser um subforum era um thread...


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

> Join Date: May 2005
> Posts: 3,538


Só de pensar que se naquele tempo fosse "tagarela" como alguns daqui podia estar nos tops ... entretantos há malta de 2002 no forum. hno:


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Fecha de Ingreso: Oct 2008
Mensajes: 1.045
não ando muito longe de ti...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Reflex said:


> Quando em entrei em 2004 só havia forum e Café. E a parte mais gira é que dentro do café ainda havia um thread antigo chamado "o Café". Ou seja, o Café antes de ser um subforum era um thread...


Já fizemos 4 anos de SSC epper:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

É verdade, sim senhor, este ano nem me lembrei!:cheers1:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Eu no inicio frequentava mais os foruns internacionais e o ingles. Tenho saudades dos tempos do GTC internacional...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Não sei se vcs sabem,mais o Jan tinha um forum antes do SSC
mais era so holandes,mesmo assim já contava com alguns participantes de outros paises

bem,um certo dia o Jan fechou aquele forum e quem acessava,era redirecionado para este aqui!
isso aconteceu por volta de Junho de 2002


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

fórum nos primórdios:










fórum ainda com tudo misturado no local:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Muito interessante essa evolução do forum
eu q sou tão novo..qdo vi pela primeira vez o SSC,foi em 2006
e já era +ou- do jeito de hj


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 13, 2007)

qual é a secção que se pode ver fotos de gajas nuas?


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Domicilium said:


> qual é a secção que se pode ver fotos de gajas nuas?


é o XXX, mas só é visível aos moderadores.


----------



## O Prof Godin (Sep 8, 2006)

…a grande diferença, já agora e porque fui eu que iniciei este tópico…é que a linguagem era em português…e não em espanhol…que é uma ofensa a nossa lingua mãe, por muitas razões que possam para aqui dizer…é a absoluta ausência de identidade…a lingua é a nosso pátria maior…isto em 2006…entre 2006 e 2008/9, penso (?) o forum estava bem organizado e muito participado por poucos, como sempre…houve uma altura em que o Barra fez para aí um escarcel desgraçado…que eu nem percebi bem…mas conseguiu chegar a moderador…e partiu o forum em mil pedaços…tal como ficou até hoje, em que parece sempre que não há aqui ninguém…em 2009 apareceu o facebook, que retirou muita participação, interage com muitos outros sites…mas este aqui não gosta…isto é, pode-se partilhar daqui, mas não se pode importar directamente…recentemente voltou a mudar a moderação…também desconheço a razão…mas segundo o Barra, não é mal pago…e a meu ver perdeu a sua alma…muita gente desapareceu…e agora só os ditos "históricos" é que sabem quem é quem…eu ainda falei com o Vapour…e agora passamos a ser espanhóis…sinal dos tempos…alguém terá comprado isto…


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

O Prof Godin said:


> Pergunta ao Fórum – Quando e quem começou
> 
> Quantos anos têm o fórum PT e quem foi que o iniciou? Alguém sabe?





JohnnyMass said:


> essa história já tem barbas e já foi aqui contada várias vezes! não sei é por onde pára...
> 
> mas não é muito antigo, é capaz de ser de 2002 ou coisa assim. quem o começou foi o Vapour, o Marco Bruno e mais alguém que agora não me lembro...





Pelha said:


> Ora bem, o SSC começou a popularizar-se quando o primeiro site sobre arquitectura e urbanismo, o Skyscraperpage acabou por fechar e os seus users transferiram-se para o SSC e fizeram crescer um novo fórum criado pelo Jan, basicamente o sucesso do SSC deve-se a um conjunto de vários fóruns de diferentes países todos juntos, criando assim um fórum gigante e internacional, depois quando o Skyscraperpage voltou já era tarde demais, só mais uma nota, primeiramente o fórum começou por chamar-se World Skyscraper Forum.





Phobos said:


> O fórum pelo que eu sei(já que estou aqui desde 2003) foi fundado pelo Vapour e depois o Marco Bruno assumiu a moderação quando este foi de viagem a Tokyo.A data ao certo não sei,só sei que quando aqui cheguei não havia nem sequer café(era um thread sticky) e o movimento era muito pequeno.Havia o Vapour,o Marco,o Xandre,eu,o Falcaonet(que já não nos visita mais),e pelo que sei era só isso.Depois surgiu o Puto mais tarde e todos os outros...





Puto said:


> ^^ exacto.. e o Smeagol tb apareceu na mesma altura que eu..









doria said:


> e então o que aconteceu aos outros que deixaram de cá vir? alguém sabe?





Arpels said:


> so eles é k podem explicar :dunno:


O poder do anel foi muito forte, eles não aguentaram e ficaram doidos.



Pelha said:


> Pois é, inicialmente acontece a chamada tesão do mijo, depois com o passar do tempo a mesma vai desvanecendo… é como tudo na vida! :lol:


Maldita rotina 










Daniel_Portugal said:


> Eu vim para aqui porque andava a procurar a altura da Torre do Lidador, há quase 3 anos!! :lol: e já bou com kuase 20mil posts... dâ-se!
> 
> Karsh só agora a que vi isso. Por acaso o filipe golias era muito "ténue"... passou por toda a fase em que as guerras porto-lisboa dominavam o forum... e cansou-se dos bitaits e conversas do costume.. bazando algum tempo depois :lol: *ainda cheguei a ir ao cinema com ele LOL.* (mais o johnny mass e o mister capri... fomos ver o código d'avintes ao arrábida :lol: , *e o filipe achou piada ao facto de eu ser irrequieto na cadeira do cinema...* :lol: )


Gangbang :naughty:


----------



## sangosieuviet (Dec 23, 2012)

e o que é hoje graças một uma Serie de personagens que eu faço questão de referir


----------



## 51-51-HT... (Aug 13, 2016)

abaixo a moderação...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

abaixo quem?


----------

